# Heather....



## lienluu (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## TADD (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats H!


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Heather. I'm trying to catch up to you here...Well when I do I'll still be trying to catch up to you 

Get some neos!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 22, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Heather!!!!!!*

I see you are a Scorpio as well.  :evil: Have a great day!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2006)

What are you going to do on your special day???


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!  

Not doing much - the usual, working this morning then heading to my mom's to start cooking for tomorrow.


----------



## Mark (Nov 22, 2006)

It's your birthday? Cool! In your honor I'll pork out on turkey tomorrow!!


----------



## bwester (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy B-Day Heather, I would do the Marylin Monroe presidential birthday dance for you, but it'd probably be a little scary


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday!! Too bad I didn't know or I would have sent you the blooming sized multi-growth Paph Stoned Addict that I just got rid of. oke: No, really have a wonderfull day.


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 22, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Heather!*

How are you cooking the turkey?


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Heather!!!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 22, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEATHER!!!
(though I think I'm still an hour and a half eary)


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> *Happy Birthday Heather!*
> 
> How are you cooking the turkey?



In the oven.  
I don't really know yet. Mom and I haven't actually talked about it. 
I think probably the way I always do though, roasting it w/ a cider/thyme glaze and cider shallot gravy. 

How about you, Tien? 

Jon - yup.


----------



## couscous74 (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Heather's Birthday, everyone!!! :clap:


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy birthday Heather!


----------



## Gideon (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy brthday H...hope you had a great day


----------



## TADD (Nov 22, 2006)

So H, what did you get us all?


----------



## bench72 (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Heather-day!

Enjoy the turkey!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy birthday Heather! I'll drink to you tonight! In fact....I'll drink to you tomorrow too! Enjoy! Eric


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh,Oh I almost missed the big day-Happy Birthday Heather!!!


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 22, 2006)

This year I am not cooking the dinner. My mom wants a traditional Vietnamese dinner thing so it's sea food, beef, and pork wrap it yourself thing. 

In the past, I cooked it with paprika, habenero, parsley and olive oil. Not for the weak stomach.


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks again, everyone. Y'all are just the best!


----------

